# Raku Pottery with horse hair--Is there an interest out there?



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ooh I love it!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is way cool.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like these. I would buy some.

I bought a couple for my mom for a gift. She really enjoys pottery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, if not too spendy I would be interested.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I love ceramics!! I wish I still had time to do it. I would definitely be doing that if I had the time/money currently!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

